# kids and shops!



## R Mann (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi All

I am new to this...so please bear with me...

We are planning to relocate to the States in the next 2-3 months. We just have a few things to wrap up here first. 

We have 2 small children (25 months and 9 months). I know nothing about where to shop for baby clothes/furniture/toys/food/etc... I would like to look at the shops you recomend online before coming over to see prices, etc. ANYONE able to help?

Also...does anyone know if South African car seats are acceptable in the States.

Last 2 questions...does the US stock Isomil (formula drink) and are there well known baby-mom groups - like for example, 'clamber club' or moms and babes' here in SA.

Thank you for any responses - there seems to be a wealth of knowledge on these forums!!

Rebecca


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The traditional question - are you planning a move or have your visas been secured? Otherwise it makes not much sense to answer your questions.

Google will answer your questions pretty reliably from baby food to mom groups. Often a company site selects local items/prices by zip code. The US is a pretty large piece of real estate and your questions are too general to be answered.

Highway Safety Laws by State
I would contact the respective state regarding your child seats.


----------



## R Mann (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for quick response.

I was born in the US -but have lived in South Africa most of my life. We have completed the process for my husband and children to enter on my passport.
So are just selling our house, furniture, etc...then doing to big move.

I actually feel very overwhelmed and am not sure where to even start...bit of a leap.

I will have a look at online stores. 

Thank you again for your response.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually Amazon.com has a pretty amazing selection of stuff for children and babies, so that could be a good starting point for your research. Check the websites for Target, WalMart and ToysRUs - the stores are everywhere in the US, and the merchandise is pretty much the same across the country.

Groups for young mums and their babies are probably more local that what you're used to. Check with local hospitals, churches and schools for information on what's available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## R Mann (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Bev 

Very helpful! Good to know the big stores as a starting point, as well as where to look for groups.

Will def check out all those avenues!!

Becs


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

There is heaps of online mothers groups and it depends on where you go. I live in NYC and I am a with a few groups one specifically where I live. Personally I find the USA really KID FRIENDLY!!! We love it here with our kids.


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Whereabouts in the US are you moving to?


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

We always did most of our shopping for our daughter at Babies R Us and Target.


----------



## R Mann (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks! all very helpful!

We are looking at NY, san Fran, Boston or Texas...my husband is in corporate finance and a CEO of a listed company - we are just waiting for the visa to arrive and then start applying for jobs. Seem to be a great deal listed on web sites so holding thumbs for a quick match!

We plan to leave as soon as he has a job - so not much time to research about a specific state. 

Thank you for all the tips! makes me feel a little lighter.


----------



## DaveMich (Jul 19, 2011)

Rebecca. In the states, grocery stores are fairly large and almost anywhere you move will have stores which feature an entire "baby aisle" where you can buy diapers, formula, pacifiers, baby food, and have plenty of brand choice besides. For more permanent items like a crib, bedding and clothing, the average middle class parents would get those at Target or WalMart, or perhaps Babies R Us. It's unlikely that anywhere you end up would be very far from a branch of these chains. They have stock on hand - no need to plan ahead. I have a 5 year old and a 2 year old and really, kitting them out will be one of the simpler things you do.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi - it is VERY kid friendly in the US and very easy to shop for them. I think the main stores have already been mentioned and Amazon.com which often has free shipping. As for Isomil, I think that is the same as Similac. 

To meet people there are many, many places to go and online groups. Check out MOP's (Mothers of Preschoolers) and also Meetup.com as you can find tons of meetup groups for specific groups such as "Mothers of 2 kids under 3" and so on...Also libraries always have free activities for little ones and you will find you may start running into the same mothers again and again despite how large the US is!


----------

